
YouTube is down - xchip
500 Internal Server Error
Sorry, something went wrong.<p>A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.<p>If you see them, send them this information as text (screenshots frighten them):<p><pre><code>    APkpgMVpqEhgHzV8DLHFQ-qFbj7D1TQOS7DuFs8CPpzx5BlGuyfVF37s
    
    [....]
    
    8xxa9sXGmxRVFO-auwK3tGfRsDepspi1N0HNNrMtf0k_8VI3S0YXQlRp</code></pre>
======
Xevikan
not something you see very often.

------
lgregg
It's back up now. It's still weird to see a 500 error on a Google Property.

~~~
Zekio
Think this is the second time in +10 years I've seen youtube be like this

~~~
lgregg
I've seen a few 500 errors with Google properties were recent. They were both
in the past 2 weeks. YouTube, today. Gmail about a week ago while setting up a
new account, I got a 500 error while trying to sign into the account.

Many years ago I ran into a couple errors involved with Google Search. I think
one of them was an Unprocessable Entity and the rest were 500 errors.

------
Zekio
yeah, pretty down
[https://i.imgur.com/CfhzHU0.png](https://i.imgur.com/CfhzHU0.png)

EDIT: and it is back up

------
clickme_zsh
Now it's back online!

